# Annual Share Profits



## surfingman (22 April 2007)

I was having a conversation last night was a friend and he was comparing his managed fund which returns 15 - 20% PA to shares, I didn't know what level of profit from shares was gained for most people over a year so Ill ask you guys and girls.


----------



## binh25 (23 April 2007)

Real Return or Gross return?

My Real return around 20-25% after all fees and transaction cost.
Most funds dont report real return but the Gross return..ie they havent taken fees and stuff out.

I'm not trading as such I buy and sell when I find something that could produce better return than my current holding.


----------



## surfingman (23 April 2007)

Real returns or gross? Real returns.


----------



## resourceboom (28 April 2007)

Is it based on financial year or calendar year?


----------



## resourceboom (28 April 2007)

I think the best investors (ie Buffett etc) only manage around 15% per year, but with compounding this gives great results over longer time frames!!


----------

